
Can Facebook Innovate? - adidash
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/16/can-facebook-innovate-a-conversation-with-mark-zuckerberg/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0
======
shenanigoat
Yes?....er, maybe no? I don't know.

